# Inadequate Canadian military equals no diplomatic clout



## MarkOttawa (26 Jul 2006)

Liberal Senator Colin Kenny speaks the simple truth (full text only for subscribers).
http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=e9a03eb0-6076-486b-b227-004437e24842

'The senator said the idea of Canada as an "honest broker" mediating international conflicts is a mirage, simply because no country or world body is ever asking the country to take on that role.

Mr. Kenny, chairman of the Senate's national security and defence committee, also said Canada needs military assets 
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=2032bfe9-2210-4824-8eab-dd9685351acb&k=45791

if it wants a voice in global conflicts. Decades of government neglect of the Canadian Forces meant Canada's forays into foreign affairs have rarely had any teeth, he said.
"For years, Canada has tried to have a foreign policy without having a defence policy, and (past governments) wondered why no one gives a damn about what we think," he said.'

Good luck to foreign affairs minister Peter MacKay in Rome.
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/07/26/rome-summit.html

By the way, the story's headline is:

Liberal senator backs Harper (on backing Israel).

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Jul 2006)

Funny how the Liberal Defence critic does anything he can to sabotage equipment purchases we need....


----------



## GAP (26 Jul 2006)

I think, for the most part, most sensible Canadians agree with what the Conservative government has been doing and the stands it has taken. It is the whiney parts that has the media's attention, because that's where the stories are. I can't imagine the headlines reading 
*This Paper Agrees with the Government on This Issue*


----------

